# could lighting effect them?



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

my balast half blew out about a month ago and the breeding has been slow could this be the reason they have not been laying eggs?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

it's posible, a change with tank may effect thier behaviour. Maybe a new light? $$
_

any other changes?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

thats what i am working on hopefully this weekend


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

I would suspect water conditions to be the culprit. (Temp, ph, nitrite, ammonia...). When was the last time you performed a water change? Any changes in diet and feeding schedule?


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

I do a 15 to 20% water change every week regularly. the temp has dropped 1 or 2 degrees but nothing major but I am getting that up.


----------

